# Meet Gibbs! :)



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

This is the new addition to my family. He is "Gibbs" Ridgeview's In Hot Pursuit (BIS BISS GCH CH Summits Sonny Side Up SDHF x Am. CH Ridgeview's A Night At The Roxbury), and he is ours, and we shall love him, and cuddle him, and pay ungodly sums of money for him.  


















































































This little guy was a pretty clear pick. These puppies were not easy to stack, as they had never been on a table before. Kept sliding on the towel. Got bored pretty quickly. So the photos aren't very well set up, but this is what goldenjackpuppy was able to snap.  I don't know what's going on up by his neck, but that's the only thing I really don't like about him. He has great personality and is very showy. And he's a total love bug, too, as you can see him here with TheresaD.










Thanks very much to goldenjackpuppy for how awesome she was helping with the evaluations and taking all these photos (and a zillion more).

And say hello to my leetle friend!


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Gorgeous baby!!! Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello Gibbs! Congrats!! 
Dana...tell me...WHAT COLOR WAS GIBBS?????


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Squeal!!! He's gorgeous and beautiful!!!! And he has the best home. Oh he doesn't know how lucky he is. So will we be able to meet him at a meetup in 2 months?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Hello Gibbs! Congrats!!
> Dana...tell me...WHAT COLOR WAS GIBBS?????


What color was your pick? TheresaD demands to know! Lol!


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

such a cutie !!! CONGRATS and lots of golden hours with gibbs


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> What color was your pick? TheresaD demands to know! Lol!


Mr. Blue was the one in my dream. Is that Gibbs?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful boy! Congrats on getting Gibbs!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Mr. Blue was the one in my dream. Is that Gibbs?


Sadly, no. Mr. White is Gibbs.

Blue was my first choice before the evaluations. But White would not be denied. He was by far the overall best.

He is definitely the most lovable.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I disagree that he didn't have the best structure of the group....was that what you took away from it? I don't think that was what anyone thought. We all thought he definitely DID have the best structure. What we were talking about in relation to red boy was that red boy's front assembly was slightly better, but that white overall was the better puppy...picking for the total package versus just one body part. And the neck is all fluff, that's why Rebecca put her had there so we could see the length of neck and true topline. That's also why Melissa wet him down later since he was so fluffy  

Very excited for you guys!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh well, it was just a dream anyway. I look forward to watching Gibbs win all the awards!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Brave said:


> Squeal!!! He's gorgeous and beautiful!!!! And he has the best home. Oh he doesn't know how lucky he is. So will we be able to meet him at a meetup in 2 months?


Oh, you know it.  We going to have to have a meetup just so he can meet all of you and your dogs!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I disagree that he didn't have the best structure of the group....was that what you took away from it? I don't think that was what anyone thought. We all thought he definitely DID have the best structure. What we were talking about in relation to red boy was that red boy's front assembly was slightly better, but that white overall was the better puppy...picking for the total package versus just one body part. And the neck is all fluff, that's why Rebecca put her had there so we could see the length of neck and true topline. That's also why Melissa wet him down later since he was so fluffy
> 
> Very excited for you guys!


He is definitely fluffy! 

That's not exactly what I "took away from it." Sorry if I made it sound so simplistic, I just didn't want to get into a detailed discussion of a pup I didn't pick. I don't know whether you all would agree, and I listened to everyone and took what they had to say into account, but for me it was't just Red's front. Obviously, White was the best pick. It wasn't even close. My opinion is that white has the best balance and overall look, but Red not only had a better front but other things too -- he just didn't put it all together like White did. And he certainly did not have the personality. But I'm happy to hear you liked White's structure best, since I picked him and not the others.  And I am thrilled with him. So that should tell you what I really feel! 

Now I look forward to sleepless nights, loss of property, and spending every dollar I earn on him. 

Thank you again for all the work you did, and snapping a zillion pictures. Given how squirmy and slippery they all were on the table, I'm pretty pleased that you got some good ones!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Puppy breath!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations, Dana and Theresa! Gibbs is adorable. Have fun with him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Gibbs is a beautiful boy!

Adorable face, love it.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Awe finally!! Welcome Gibbs - can't wait to see all the pictures of you growing up!! I'm a few weeks ahead of you with Keisel. Let me know how your first week goes and how tired you get haha. Best of luck with restful nights for the both of you!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

He is PERFECT!!!! I love him!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Veerry nice-you will have fun with that boy!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Theresa...oh and little Gibbs too. He is beautiful...yes Mr Blue was my favorite...but Gibbs is a doll too....


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Congratulations on Gibbs--I was just searching to see if your boy had come home as I was thinking we've been waiting soooo long that he should be in doggie college by now. Looking forward to see him grow up on the forum.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Theresa also made a prediction that you was leaning more toward one...was she right?


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations and Congratulations! Gibbs is so adorable and I like his pedigree. Good choice


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Theresa also made a prediction that you was leaning more toward one...was she right?


Lol! I was leaning toward a different one every week.


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

Great pictures! What an awesome week for you!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Congratulations on your Mr Gibbs, he is so adorable!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice puppy! Congratulations!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Congratulation! Enjoy this time. They get big way too fast! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DisneyFan (Jun 29, 2012)

What a handsome little guy! Gibbs is adorable!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He is so cute!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice! Congratulations.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm so happy for you guys! He is beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you, everyone. I am so thrilled you can't believe it.

And let me tell you about the healing powers of puppy breath . . .

:--heart:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Thank you, everyone. I am so thrilled you can't believe it.
> 
> And let me tell you about the healing powers of puppy breath . . .
> 
> :--heart:


Nothing in the world quite like it! Is Theresa getting her fair share of cuddle time with Gibbs??


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Welcome Gibbs!! He is so gorgeous and I can't wait to watch him grow up!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

DanaRuns said:


> And let me tell you about the healing powers of puppy breath . . .
> 
> :--heart:


I am a big believer... I am so happy for you. Gibbs is precious


----------



## Jacey's boy (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats on your new puppy!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

He's a cutie all right!! Congratulations.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

He looks perfect to me - what a cutie


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Little Master Gibbs, welcome to GRF! :wavey: It's a fine home you landed for yourself. I see many toys and treats in your future. Tell mom to keep posting the pictures 'cause you are one good looking boy.


----------



## WildfireGoldensInArizona (Aug 10, 2012)

Ah yes, goldenjackpuppy does a GREAT job taking pics and she always takes a bunch so you have plenty to choose from. Love you boy, Gibbs. Wishing you fun and great success with him in the future


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Congrats! What a handsome boy! I look forward to seeing Gibbs at some southern CA shows! I show mostly in obedience but saunter over the the breed ring on occasion. Hope to see you there!
My new boy Blayze is not much older than Gibbs. I plan on showing him in a UKC puppy class in a few weeks to get him ready to be out and about the show environment.
Looking forward to following Gibb's journey!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Congrats on your little Gibbs 

He looks so cute, I feel like huging him already


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a beautiful, beautiful puppy! Congratulations!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He is gorgeous! Welcome, little man!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Gibbs coming home with us today. His first time ever in a crate, and he took to it as a new home, right away. He couldn't have been better on the 3 1/2 hour drive. 



















And then we went out for a little trip. Here's TheresaD with Gibbs. 










Gibbs is doing so great. It's amazing what a good puppy he is. Incredibly confident and self-possessed at 8 weeks. Eager, friendly, outgoing. The world is his oyster, even though today was his first day out in it. But he owns it. Gibbs gives me the very distinct impression that this is his world and the rest of us are just living in it.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Awe congrats. I'm so happy for you two. Can not wait to watch him grow in pics and hear all about his adventures!!!!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats! Welcome home Gibbs!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Have fun! He is one adorable puppy!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Isn't it the best when you finally get to put your hands on em?

Welcome home Gibbs!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Gibbs is so cute!  congrats!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello, Mr. Gibbs. What a big trip you took and you sound like a very good trooper. You are also a very lovely pup; have fun in your new home.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

He's so cute with those cute little legs sticking out of the carrier!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

what a perfect, fluffy, squeezable pup, congrats!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

*squish squish* i just want to kiss you and smell your sweet puppy breath forever!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

We are -- so far -- the world's luckiest puppy owners.

He took to his crate like a fish to water.

He was great his first night. He whined only twice, and both times he needed to go to the bathroom. When I brought him back into his crate he screamed bloody murder, but for only two minutes, then he was back fast asleep. And other than that, he was happy and quiet all night long.

He's a very confident little boy. The whole world is his. He's not afraid of anything -- although one of the cats tested that notion last night. 

We feel very lucky. So far!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

He is so beautiful. Can't believe Winnie looked like that only 4 months ago...


----------



## pshales (Oct 9, 2012)

Congratulations, and welcome home sweet Gibbs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats, he's beautiful!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He is adorable! I just want to squeeze him!!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congrats, he is beautiful!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you, everyone. He is quite a handful today. Perpetual motion. One of my adult dogs (a terrier mix named Dave) is afraid of the puppy! Lol! Gibbs keeps wanting to play with Dave, and Dave has to run away and hide.  Right now he's playing by himself in his xpen, which is cool.

I'm tired. When is he going to grow up!?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

DanaRuns said:


> I'm tired. When is he going to grow up!?


 Ha! I was asking myself the same question 6 weeks ago and then poof, it got easier and he got bigger! Enjoy the ride, because the puppy rollercoaster is over before you know it!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> Enjoy the ride, because the puppy rollercoaster is over before you know it!


From your mouth to God's ear.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

O O O I love your pictures and I know you are in heaven with him. He is REALLY REALLY cute!!!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Looking at the second set of pictures, I was ready to comment that he looks very regal and self-assured, then I read what you said: _"Gibbs gives me the very distinct impression that this is his world and the rest of us are just living in it."_

I think you've assessed his personality quite accurately. :


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I just have to say that the picture of his fuzzy little bummie is just too cute for words!!!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Dana, I'm not sure I ever told you this but I hate having puppies. They are so cute but I try to mentally will them to be 6 months old from 8 weeks on up. They are so much easier when they get older, as little ones they are like newborn babies...just exhausting. Cute, but exhausting. I mainly like them when they are sleeping. haha So I hear you. Luckily he will be big very soon. I barely remember Smooch being a little pumpkin and she is only 9.5 months old. It will go by quickly.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Dana, I'm not sure I ever told you this but I hate having puppies. They are so cute but I try to mentally will them to be 6 months old from 8 weeks on up. They are so much easier when they get older, as little ones they are like newborn babies...just exhausting. Cute, but exhausting. I mainly like them when they are sleeping. haha So I hear you. Luckily he will be big very soon. I barely remember Smooch being a little pumpkin and she is only 9.5 months old. It will go by quickly.


Cute but exhausting. Mainly like them when they are sleeping. Exactly.  

Gibbs had to go out last night at 9pm, 12:30am, 3:30am and 6am. At that last one I was cursing Melissa. Lol!  Mostly because I'm sure she was fast and peacefully asleep, as her puppy still lives in her pen with her siblings. 

I adore him. I love him. But yeah, I can't wait till he's 6 mos old. And I've only had him or one day... :cookoo:

He's actually _really_ good. He had only one "mistake" and that was my fault. He tells me when he needs to go out to make potty. Already. After ONE day. Cool, huh? He knows where to go. Now I just have to make sure he knows where _not_ to go.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Ha. The middle of the night potty breaks are terrible. Lucky for you the weather is WONDERFUL right now...lol. One other thing, I always feel compelled to remind myself to watch out for the phenomenon I call "insta-poo" aka the poop that happens immediately after eating when the owners don't take the puppy out right away. You think he's getting it and then bam - poop on the kitchen floor. lol


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Ha. The middle of the night potty breaks are terrible. Lucky for you the weather is WONDERFUL right now...lol. One other thing, I always feel compelled to remind myself to watch out for the phenomenon I call "insta-poo" aka the poop that happens immediately after eating when the owners don't take the puppy out right away. You think he's getting it and then bam - poop on the kitchen floor. lol


Oh yeah, I just loved standing out in the rain last night...and today. Lol!  I was just thankful that no one made _me_ pee and poop outside in the rain.

Insta-poo? Oh, lord, what next... :no:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey, it could be worse. I could send Bentley to Coto de Caza for a week. You would be in tears then


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Hey, it could be worse. I could send Bentley to Coto de Caza for a week. You would be in tears then


Noooooo, Bentley is perfect, right? Right??? 

Oh, I'm so looking forward to Gibbs falling in holes, having foreign neighbors freaking out, and all the other really _fun_ things you've been through. :bowl:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Noooooo, Bentley is perfect, right? Right???
> 
> Oh, I'm so looking forward to Gibbs falling in holes, having foreign neighbors freaking out, and all the other really _fun_ things you've been through. :bowl:


Here's a tip: Keep ALL jewelry where Gibbs can't get near it. Not pleasant


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Here's a tip: Keep ALL jewelry where Gibbs can't get near it. Not pleasant


I have actually lost jewelry like that. No, not fun. Especially when you never find it.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, Gibbs and Isabelle are getting along.


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

Been so wrapped up in our Murphy, I just found this thread to follow up from our gotcha day thread. Congrats on Gibbs! He's gorgeous!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> Well, Gibbs and Isabelle are getting along.


Oh they're very cute together.. and they match the rug! That's always convenient.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Oh they're very cute together.. and they match the rug! That's always convenient.


I'm no dummy. All my rugs match Golden Retriever hair.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dana Runs*

Dana Runs

Great minds think alike!! Ken and I have mostly very light carpetting in our home!

Gibbs and Isabelle look wonderful together!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So precious, Thanks for the picture!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Well, that picture is just too sweet.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> Well, Gibbs and Isabelle are getting along.


Congratulations on the arrival of Gibbs. He is a looker!!!  I love the picture of Gibbs and Isabelle together. A perfect awwww picture


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Well, Gibbs and Isabelle are getting along.


Adorable!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Gibbs is 9 weeks old, now. He sure has changed in a week. He has so much puppy coat, he looks like a little lamb. 



















I'm really loving this little guy, now. He's an unholy terror at times, but even then it's so cute. I love the puppy fur and puppy breath. He's really smart, and we've already learned a couple important things, like "come" and "off." Lol!  But seriously, he's really smart. And so are his other siblings, from what their owners are telling me. And I love that he's smart. My last show boy was pretty, but dumb as a box of rocks. :bowl:

I love this little guy. :--heart:


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh. Puppy breath!!!!!!! He is so adorable. I cannot wait to meet him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Gibbs is adorable. So fluffy....


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

What an adorable pup.
Is there a CSI connection with the name ?????


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Brave said:


> Oh. Puppy breath!!!!!!! He is so adorable. I cannot wait to meet him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hope he still has puppy breath when you meet him! It's so intoxicating.  I can't wait for Gibbs to come to a meetup and get to play with Bear and Max and Smooch and Bailey and Buddy and Ticket and Aly and everyone else. Gibbs will be in heaven.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Sheldon's Mom said:


> What an adorable pup.
> Is there a CSI connection with the name ?????


NCIS. He's named after Mark Harmon's character.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

That's the show I was thinking of.
Sheldon was named after Dr Sheldon Cooper from The Big Bang Theory. 
Enjoy your puppy


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

He is adorable. He has a very confident look about him. I think Max and Gibbs will get along great!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> I hope he still has puppy breath when you meet him! It's so intoxicating.  I can't wait for Gibbs to come to a meetup and get to play with Bear and Max and Smooch and Bailey and Buddy and Ticket and Aly and everyone else. Gibbs will be in heaven.


Do you think he can come out to play for the march meetup? /anxiously awaiting to meet Mr. Gibbs. 

Bear will be in heaven, a lot of our play dates don't have nearly enough energy for him. I swear, we must feed him rocket fuel. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He is sooooo cuuuuute. But you knew that. 

Enjoy the puppy fluff. I distinctly remember grooming Tucker one day and trying to figure out why all this fur was coming off. I realized in horror that he was shedding his puppy fluff! Silly me, I stopped grooming him, thinking I could keep it on there a bit longer. I do love the fluffy little ones.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Just checking in to see how Gibb's is doing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Gibbs is now four and a half months old. He has grown a little bit.

Before...









After...




































He even has his own facebook page called "It's Gibbs' World" at https://www.facebook.com/RidgeviewsInHotPursuit, where he posts without human supervision.

Kinda glad I got this guy.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

He is growing up nicely!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Dana!!!! So glad to hear from you!!!! I love that last picture so much!!!!! What a goofball. How have you been? Is the puppy trying or tiring? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Brave said:


> Dana!!!! So glad to hear from you!!!! I love that last picture so much!!!!! What a goofball. How have you been? Is the puppy trying or tiring?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Gibbs is amazing at this age. Just enough dog mixed with puppy. I want him to stay this age forever.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's gorgeous! And has a wonderful Golden grin.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great to hear from you, Dana! Gibbs is too handsome! Been wondering how he was doing. You may have a show dog on your hands.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

He is a very very handsome Golden!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Gibbs is very handsome! Nice to see you here again. I will check out his page.
Time sure flies! My Vinnie is a year old and still has a little too much puppy for my taste. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

He's gorgeous! I haven't seen you in awhile. How are you? How is Theresa? Tell her I said hello too.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey there! I can't believe how grown up he is!!! Funny, just as with children, I always picture people's dogs staying exactly the same as the last time I saw them  It seems like he should still be a little puff ball


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Where has the time gone? 

What a gorgeous boy Gibbs is becoming. Love your name choice, we're NCIS fans also.

Hope all is well with you, nice to see you again.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Gibbs is so handsome! I love his fur what are you using for shampoo and conditioner? I can't believe how much he has grown!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

We're not using a conditioner, we just use Aveno oatmeal shampoo. We bathe him once a week, which I think is what keeps his coat looking nice.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Pandemonium in 5...4...3...2...


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> We're not using a conditioner, we just use Aveno oatmeal shampoo. We bathe him once a week, which I think is what keeps his coat looking nice.


The regular people shampoo? I may get it for Vinnie and me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Vinnie's Mom said:


> The regular people shampoo? I may get it for Vinnie and me.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ugh. No, not Aveno people shampoo! Sorry! What a dunce I am! It's AvoDerm dog shampoo. Here's a photo.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, it's ridiculous, but we have this little guy signed up for his first shows, coming in June. He doesn't look like he belongs in any ring yet, but everyone says he eventually will. So we are entering him to get him experience and "training" in the sense that he will be dragged around the ring by a handler (or, more likely, the handler will be the one dragged around).

Personally, I think this looks like a disaster in the making. But at least it will be entertaining. 

Here is Gibbs sitting down in his handling class when he's supposed to be standing.









Here's Gibbs refusing to stand in a stack, turning his head and moving his feet.









And here's Gibbs in a kinda, sorta self-stack . . . this is actually the best behaved he was all night. And it lasted a whole two seconds.









Structurally and behaviorally, Gibbs is in no way ready to be in a ring, even in the puppy class. I pity the handler. I pity the judge. I think we'll just get drunk and laugh at them both, but not admit that we own this puppy.


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

He is beautiful - be sure to let us know how he does!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you.  But he's a mess. He's not going to win anything for probably another year. Right now, we hope only for him and the handler to survive. 

He's small and under-developed because we had him on the Hovan Slow Grow plan, and he hasn't caught up to other dogs his age, yet. And he's a holy terror! A very bad dog! Lol!


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

He is still just a baby. Or a teenager.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

You may be surprised I once showed a six month old terror named peaches. I was asked ring side if I would handle a 6 month old golden puppy. In the ring I realised she was like the energizer bunny I literally had to get down on my knees and hold her in place to keep from jumping on the next dog in front of her. She was a roly poly bundle of fire for a golden.
I came out looking like I went 10 rounds, covered in sweat but ya know she still won as she had the structure and Gibbs while in that teen age has structure and this will be invaluable training. The more the better at this age lol.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

He so adorable! I would LOVE to be there to see his first time in the ring. Please. please. please video it????


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Altairss -- Lol! Sounds like you are describing Gibbs, for sure. In his handling class I have to get on my knees to control him, he's just such a ball of excitement and energy. And thank you very much for the encouragement. I will hold onto that. 

Joyce -- I hadn't thought about that, but I will definitely video and post it for your amusement. Thanks!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

He has that happy "Golden' smile. Have fun!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's a beautiful boy. If he's in a ring with a bunch of other young dogs, he may turn out to be the best-behaved! And sometimes dog pick up on the sense that they have a job to do... I'll look forward to your video...have fun. It will certainly be entertaining.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Gibbs was in his first show today! He is 6 months and 2 days old -- barely old enough to enter. He was as well behaved as one could expect from a puppy his first time in the ring with zero training. Of course, he had no business being in there with the big dogs, but it was a lot of fun!  And I think you can tell in the photos below, Gibbs had fun, too! 

Here are some photos from the "winner's dog" ring. He's in with all the grown-ups from the 12-18, Am-Bred, BBE and Open classes.



























































































https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UpGGW1EvRh8#!

He's entered in one more show at the end of the month. And then I think we're going to give him some time to grow up a little.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, what a handsome boy he's become.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Gibbs looks great in the ring! Thanks for the pics


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Gibbs looks great. I don't know much about it, but he looks great in motion! I see a stellar career in the making.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks good! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

In the last two weeks Gibbs has had a spurt where he has filled out. He hasn't gotten taller, but he's definitely beefier. More rib spring, his chest is dropping, he's getting more back skull. In short, he's beginning to look more like a dog than a puppy. I miss the puppy! 

Took a snapshot today of Gibbs cuddling with our rescue, Isabelle. At first Isabelle _hated_ Gibbs. Now they are inseparable. :--heart: When Gibbs was little he used to curl up inside Isabelle. Here he is at about 10 weeks old:










He still tries to curl up inside her. The only problem is he's now bigger than her!  Here he is today at 6.5 months trying to do the same thing:


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, go figure. Little Gibbs won his class yesterday at the GRCA Western Regional Specialty. 

He came in dead last in sweeps when I was showing him, but won the regular class against the same dogs with Rebecca Heimann on him. I think that means I shouldn't consider a career as a handler! Lol!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

WOW!!! Impressive! Way to go Gibbs!! (and of course Dana )


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

Handsome boy! Congratulations!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulatons to you and Gibbs-that's fantastic!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Woot woot!!! Look at that handsome boy!!! I am so proud of you both!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

So cool...here is to you and Gibbs and his handler....he is beautiful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He looks wonderful-congratulations!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, he won the 6-9 class again today, at the sporting group specialty.   That's four shows and four class wins. And then he once again crashed and burned in the winners ring for the fourth time. He's just too small and undeveloped to compete with the big boys, yet. But it's nice to know that of the four shows he's been in, he's won his class every time, even in a pretty big specialty (231 entries), and with some very lovely puppies in the ring with him, from some of my favorite breeders.

Who'da thunk this wacky puppy that drags tree branches through the doggy door would compete well against his peers. I love that guy.  We're driving him home now, and he's zonked out. It has been very stressful staying with the handler and away from home for the first time.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Go Gibbs!! In another year or so I predict other dogs will tremble when they see Gibbs walk in the ring


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations! Don't worry about the Winners ring quite yet. The most important thing is to keep it fun. Which it looks like it is!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

LJack said:


> Congratulations! Don't worry about the Winners ring quite yet. The most important thing is to keep it fun. Which it looks like it is!


It's a lot of fun, for both us and Gibbs, too. Lol!  He shows really enthusiastically, and I can tell he really enjoys it, thank goodness. And truly, we're not worrying about the winners ring yet, and we realize that no matter how nice a puppy he is, there is _no way_ anyone is going to put him up for five point majors, like the last two days have been.

I still can't believe he's even allowed into the ring.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

A couple more photos of yesterday's show, just so I can look back when he's older. :--heart:


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Gibbs has a great, winning, smile!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I enjoyed reading this update. Gibbs has my vote for best in show....




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Vinnie's Mom said:


> I enjoyed reading this update. Gibbs has my vote for best in show....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously, you should be the judge.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Gibbs had a great time at the dog park on the 4th of July. What a blast! 




























He's just a big ball of exuberance and joy. :--heart:


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Great shots! 
Looks like he had fun.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Where did my cute puppy go??? 

They grow up soooo fast! I was just looking through photos of Gibbs, and I found these two taken one month apart. The first in May, the second in June. Here are the two photos, posed the same way, one month apart.

















In the May photo, he's clearly a puppy. In the June photo, he's clearly a dog. Somewhere in that month, I lost my puppy and got a dog.

Not that I don't love the dog, but I miss my puppy! 

Dang! Now I need to get another puppy!  :bowl:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

He certainly did grow up! Into a beautiful dog. Bentley will be one year old tomorrow. I can not believe it but trust me, NO more puppies for me!!!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> He certainly did grow up! Into a beautiful dog. Bentley will be one year old tomorrow. I can not believe it but trust me, NO more puppies for me!!!!


Gibbs has been the easiest puppy I've ever had. I'd love a dozen more of him.  Not all at once, though! 

I remember there was a time when it seemed like Bentley just all of a sudden grew up. I think Gibbs is at that point, now. He still _acts_ like a puppy, lol!  , but he _looks_ like a dog.

I'm very proud to have a smart, beautiful, joyous dog in Gibbs. But today I'm really missing my cute little puppy!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

He sure has filled out and is very handsome. My guess is that he may look like a dog, but still exhibits plenty of puppy behavior.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yep that's how Bentley grew. Unfortunately his body grew but his brain didn't. I keep telling myself that's normal for a puppy. Don't tell me if I'm wrong, I enjoy denial


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> He sure has filled out and is very handsome. My guess is that he may look like a dog, but still exhibits plenty of puppy behavior.


Oh, yeah. He's a rambunctious puppy in a strong, dog body. :uhoh:


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Yep that's how Bentley grew. Unfortunately his body grew but his brain didn't. I keep telling myself that's normal for a puppy. Don't tell me if I'm wrong, I enjoy denial


I don't know what you're talking about. Of course that's normal.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I just caught up with this. Gibbs is the most beautiful Golden I have ever seen!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Is this Gibbs?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I just ran across this thread when I was googling Gibbs' name. What a nice blast from the past!  So I thought I would put a book end to this thread by posting a couple photos of Gibbs all grown up, now. Or mostly grown up, at 17 months old. He has gone from this...










...to this...














































...and he's still growing.  And yes, he's still a puppy brain in a dog body.  And he still thinks the world belongs to him. And he's still smart, and happy, and confident, and has a huge personality.

I can't wait to see the final product in about another year when he's done growing.


----------

